# Flr fp



## pharm (Jan 24, 2017)

hi guys 

my partner and i are considering applying for an FLR FP as a partner. To recap, He is Nigerian and i am British citizen. He applied for a graduate entrepreneurship visa in 2016 (had previously been granted one in 2015) which was refused in November 2016. We hired a lawyer who has suggested we apply for this visa because apparently we cannot use FLR(M) he is an over-stayer now. We meet all the unmarried partner visa requirements otherwise (25 months cohabitation evidence, financial requirement etc). My worry is the FLR FP states that there must be "insurmountable obstacles to family life". Is this only applied if you fail to meet the other requirements in the FLR FP ?or must you still prove that in addition to fulfilling all the other requirements? It seems the majority of people who have been granted this visa are parents? 

Below are reasons we would want to continue life in the UK;

Family- He has never been close to his parents even as a child.his only sister now lives in the USA. He has been in the UK since 2009 as he did a bachelors and then a masters degree here. Been back home only on 3 occasions between 2009 and now. 

Work- no job prospects on arrival to Nigeria so no source of income hence will be forced to live with parents as he will need to complete NYSC (Nigerian Graduates are ineligible for employment till they have completed the mandatory one year service).

Job- his degree focused on technology and there is currently no market in Nigeria for what he is qualified to do, hence will be difficult to have a successful career. He already started a business in the UK (his entrepreneurship visa second year was refused because of insufficient paperwork to support his claim of claim of a new investment ) which he cannot run from Nigeria. 

Religion- family very religious but he and I no longer share those beliefs (we have a letter showing ex-communication from church). Returning home means being forced to practice those beliefs if he moves back into his parents house.

Me- i work as a pharmacist here and in order to do the same job in Nigeria i will be required to compete additional training and possibly unpaid internships .I am is not Nigerian therefore it will be difficult to work in either a hospital setting or community setting as i do not speak the language and my job requires me to interact with patients substantially. Any job will be hard to get without being able to speak at least one of the languages hence he will have to be main/sole earner or we will be forced separate with me staying the uK. Also my entire family is in the UK hence i will have to leave everyone behind to make a life in a country will both will not have a good life.

please if anyone can let me know what they think. i am not familiar with the FLR FP application success rates but it seems slim given we have no children! 

thank you in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't see any insurmountable obstacles in his circumstances, so application is likely to be refused. After all, he is an adult so he is free to reject or accept a particular religion, and he can live independently of his parents. Home Office will think he just prefers to stay in UK and not go home.


----------



## pharm (Jan 24, 2017)

Joppa said:


> I can't see any insurmountable obstacles in his circumstances, so application is likely to be refused. After all, he is an adult so he is free to reject or accept a particular religion. and he can live independently of his parents. Home Office will think he just prefers to stay in UK and not go home.


 thanks Joppa. i am sceptical myself hence this post but lawyer is hopeful (that provides little comfort since he has nothing to lose if it fails!)

After reading so many sad endings forums, my fear is obviously that he may be denied re-entry if he goes back home hence why we want to least try all available options while in the UK. 

would an FLR FP application carry more weight if we manged to get married in the UK (somehow) as opposed to applying as unmarried partners?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Marriage won't make any difference, as he has lived together for 2 years. The only game changer would be children (his own), who have right of abode or settled in UK. Lawyes tend to say anything to get their hand on your money.


----------

